# How much do you spend in a year?



## dpstudios (Jan 7, 2006)

How much, on average, do you spend each year on supplies (kits, tools, materials, first aid, & etc.) on this (craft, art, hobby, obsession, whatever you call it) that we do?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, I'll tell BUT on one condition,DO NOT tell 'wifey' or else this will be my final expendite for the year and for all time.

2005 total = $2,345.21 CAD just ask my spreadsheet[]


----------



## arioux (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Spent close to $1,500. I'm starting so a lot of tools and the rest is probably first aid [][][][:I]

But i should add that the way it's going, i'll double this for 2006 (but not the first aid part)

Note that my wife don't have acces to this site [}]

Alfred


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 7, 2006)

My first year was a killer but after that I've settled down! Over $300 this year and it is only January - but that was a Wolverine set up and new grinder!  Ain't life grand!!!  And I have a hubby that has put up with me for nearly 46 years![][8D][][}]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats a toughie since last year was my first year, but it was probably in the 2k-2.5k range. Unless you count the new lathe that hasn't arrived yet (but paid for it last year) then we are talking in the 4k range. I think you can call this an obsession [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 7, 2006)

Your choices don't go high enough. (That should be enough info)[]


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 7, 2006)

Ugh!  I have to be near line number 3, maybe even higher!  And I already had most all the tools........[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 7, 2006)

> How much, on average, do you spend each year on supplies (kits, tools, materials, first aid, & etc.) on this (craft, art, hobby, obsession, whatever you call it) that we do?



TOO MUCH!


----------



## Easysport (Jan 7, 2006)

Dont' have a clue. Only been turning for 3 months.[:0] I would estimate that when my year is up this October it will pass $4000.[] On top of that I've only sold about $400 in pens.[!] A long way to go and a short time to do it in.[][]


----------



## mick (Jan 7, 2006)

I've probably spent close to 5K since April of '05 and as near as I can figure I made almost that`much in sales for the year....Somethin just ain't right there....lol. But I've had fun, made new friends and got a bunch of cool new tools I didn't have before!


----------



## arjudy (Jan 7, 2006)

A lot more than SWHTM would like.


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 8, 2006)

You guys spend way more than me.  I was feeling like I spend too much on this hobby.  Now I need to go buy some more to catch up with the rest of you. LOL.  If I spent the same amount on woodworking as the wife spends on shoes I'd have the nicest shop in town.

Greg


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HuskyDriver_
> If I spent the same amount on woodworking as the wife spends on shoes I'd have the nicest shop in town.



I try to compete with my wife's shoe shopping, but every store in town carries those &%^$#%$ things, whereas I have to order in all of my <s>wants</s> needs.


----------



## kghinsr (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm getting ready to do an early retirement. I have always been told that once you retire you have no money for anything. SO I have purchased my major tools that I will need and the small stuff will not be a problem. That is what put the line item to the forth mark.

ken 
slippery rock, pa


----------



## pete00 (Jan 8, 2006)

hmm...just started...dont want to know....the pile of invoices on the desk looks like its around $3500.00. Perfect ratio for my $100 in sales.
Glad this is a hobby for profit thing.[][]


----------



## TexasJohn (Jan 9, 2006)

Let me put it this way: Will turn for food. []


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 9, 2006)

Where's the choice for "More than $5,000"? []


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 9, 2006)

How about over 12,000 on just gold nibs! [:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 9, 2006)

[:0]did you see the nibs on that guy??[8)]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 9, 2006)

Last year was my first and I spent close to $5K... and like someone else I already had most of the tools. [:0] I bought a couple of scroll chucks, but the rest was mainly wood, blanks and kits. Hopefully I can settle down some this year since I have a pretty good stock pile.


----------



## Darley (Jan 9, 2006)

US$ 5000.00 hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! X 3 ruffly for 2005 including Paul vice who will come soon and I will be in HEAVEN []


----------



## gerryr (Jan 11, 2006)

I spent about $1,700 between July and December last year.  I expect it will be pushing $5,000 this year.  Actually I hope it's alot more than that because that would mean I'm selling a lot.[]


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 11, 2006)

Just realized that I started this poll & never replied..oops.
Last year-about $4000. This year is going to be much more because of that b%#(h Katrina. Totaled my shop & alot of my tools & jigs. Oh well. Nothing like starting off with all new toys.


----------



## jb_pratt (Jan 12, 2006)

When I got into this hobby early last year I told my wife that I could make all of our Christmas gifts for 2005.  I did make most of the Christmas gifts and she was kind enough to point out that my amortized cost per pen is still in the $100+per pen range.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 9, 2006)

Well seeing as I'm pretty new to this, I spent a fortune to get everything I needed. I'm hoping my outgoing funds will be less this year.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 10, 2006)

I refuse to add everything up as it may put me into a state of depression.

Wayne


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 10, 2006)

What are you nuts asking a question like that in a forum where our wives can read the truth... do you actually expect to get an accurate answer... [][]
I will be nice though and tell you Yes.... it is between $0 and $5000


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Ugh!  I have to be near line number 3, maybe even higher!  And I already had most all the tools........[]



That's because you live next door to Grizzly... [][][]


----------



## Mogman (Feb 10, 2006)

Could we have an 'I prefer not to even think about it' option ?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG.....I have to say that I seldom buy ONE of anything anymore, it's usually in 10's....so yeah....I watch the exchange rate carefully...... so get the idea..somewhere between 3-5k.....and I may be short on that and soon as I get those Fanger pin chucks and some of Anthony's nibs......Somebody Stop Me!!!!
[][]


----------



## realgenius (Feb 18, 2006)

The 5 to 15 is from Jul 05 till end of year.  I've already spent over5 this year and I've not worked up a sweat yet.  My hubby says he won't tell me No so I guess I'm in good for now.[][][] It's good to see another Lady wood worker(Miss Bev).  We are an extremely small minority.  But, I must compliment the gentlemen of this Org. for their willing acceptance.  You Guys ROCK!!!!!!![:I][][:I][]


----------



## woodpens (Feb 18, 2006)

It's great to have the support of your spouse. Mine supports my habit endlessly (almost). When I had a motor failure on my lathe, I was looking for a replacement. She told me to just go buy another lathe and we'll worry about replacing the motor later. She likes buying me "care packages" from Bill Baumbeck. What a woman! []


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 6, 2006)

I have spent 7500.00 - 10000 a yr for the last 3 yrs. I'm nearing the 3000.00 mark since Jan 1. This will be my first full year and am looking forward to some returns.
                                     Jim


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 12, 2006)

TOO MUCH! I won't post it here cause my wife may see how much I spend.  Turning is an addiction.  Thought of starting "Turners Anonymous" group......


----------

